# UFC Racism?



## The Amarok (May 4, 2010)

I dont know, if anyine else has noticed but why is it most of the time when a "foreign" fighter takes on a American born fighter, the USA chant comes out in full force.
Not trying to start anything, just wanna know why?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I've never got it, no matter how much the foreign fighter is loved, still a USA chant comes along.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

its not racism it is just pointless patriotism. they never cheer for soti and they chant usa


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

it's not really anything against the foreign fighter but patriotic support for the American fighter.

Take Gomi v Griffin, the crowd went nuts for Gomi at the end but for the full minute of the fight were chanting U S A, but the crowd still appreciated and respected him as a fighter.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Because we Americans are proud m-effers!!!!!!! Of coarse we want to see an american fighter win its like a local guy...you may not know shit about the guy but your automatically inclined to back him......Oh BTW your title is all wrong last time I checked "American" isnt a race...just saying lol


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

it's almost a little embarrassing. The chanting reinforces the whole stereotype of Americans being a bit over zealous about their country. Patriotism just for the sake of patriotism.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Happens in pro wrestling too, it's just the fans depending upon where they are having the UFC event. It's called patriotism, which is suppsed to be a good thing, but I'm not going to be the one telling them the chant gives the whole world a douche chill when it's done at UFC events. 

It really should be reserved for Hacksaw Jim Duggan's fights and no one elses.


----------



## Binkie65 (Apr 25, 2008)

It happens everywhere.. The Canadian fighters got bigger cheers and their names chanted every time in Montreal and Vancouver. Im sure it was the same in England.


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

Brazillians are 10X's worse so are they racist too?


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

1st it's called nationalism not racism. Natitionalism is cheering for someon from your nation agaist someone from another nation. Racism would be like cheering for a white guy against a black guy just because of the way they look no matter where they are from or who they are. 
2ed it is the fans not company 
3ed it's not just in America. Hell I wonder why bisping was the fan favorite when he fought hammil or think of all the boos sera got when he fought GSP in Canada.

If the have an event in England ant it's a brittish fighter vs an American you can expect to get allot of cheers for the Brit and not so much for the American. Although some will cheer for the other guy expect most to cheer for thir nationality.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

It is jingoism programing by the mass media and government. It exists in most countries the citizenry of this one is just programmed to express it differently. I actually find it funny that something beaten into peoples brains from the time they are born for the purposes of limiting political questioning spills out during sporting events. 

Nationality isn't ethnicity so generally it isn't racism they do it to british fighters as well. I have seen people do it when there isn't a USA born fighter in the ring though and there can be a argument made for that being racist. Since it is usually the fans associating the white European/South African as american and the hispanic/south american as foreign. That plays into the whole white americans not seeing minorities as real americans thing.


----------



## Rachmunas (May 15, 2009)

I could care less where a fighter is from. My friend's and I only cheer for who we like.


----------



## Rachmunas (May 15, 2009)

Binkie65 said:


> It happens everywhere.. The Canadian fighters got bigger cheers and their names chanted every time in Montreal and Vancouver. Im sure it was the same in England.



What about when Nate Quarry fought Kalib Starnes in Canada? 20,000 people were cheering for the Canadian Kalib, while booing Nate.

Then Kalib didn't fight and Nate was pushing all the action (kind of like Maia against Silva in the 5th round). Nate was cheered like a hero in the later rounds. Nate made that horrible fight somewhat interesting and changed a whole crowds reaction. Then the second time he fought in Canada he was cheered like he was Canadian.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Rachmunas said:


> I could care less where a fighter is from. My friend's and I only cheer for who we like.


Thats the right mentality! :thumbsup:

Who cares where you happen to be born? Thats something you can not control. 

When I read topics like that, I always think about Genki


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Rachmunas said:


> What about when Nate Quarry fought Kalib Starnes in Canada? 20,000 people were cherring for the Canadian Kalib, while booing Nate.
> 
> Then Kalib didn't fight and Nate was pushing all the action (kind of like Maia against Silva in the 5th round). Nate was cheered like a hero in the later rounds. Nate made that horrible fight somewhat interesting and changed a whole crowds reaction. Then the second time he fought in Canada he was cheered like he was Canadian.


And just when you thought he couldn't get more awesome, he quotes Rocky's post fight comment about everyone can change from Rocky IV.


----------



## Rachmunas (May 15, 2009)

Hawndo said:


> And just when you thought he couldn't get more awesome, he quotes Rocky's post fight comment about everyone can change from Rocky IV.


:thumb02: I Forgot about that!


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I don't get national pride either. One shouldn't be proud of something that happened through accident. Nobody can change the place they were born in. Pride should be only for things you accomplish. I guess as long as it's just an innocent chant it doesn't matter much... just sayin'...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

The fact is that when people go out and fight in MMA that person is representing everythign they are, and that includes your country. Back when PRIDE was the major promotion it was a big deal to go out and represent your country. Since the UFC has become the major promotion, everyone takes it for granted that we live in the USA and that 90%+ of the UFC events will be in America. We forget back at the time when fighters went to Japan to represent everything they were. That was a time when fighters of all different nationalities went over to represent themselves. We forget that the majority of fighters in the UFC are American and we take it for granted that the top promotion in the world right now is American. It's different when we see foreign fighters in the ring cause it's not the norm. I can understand why fighters take PRIDE in representing their country!:thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Rachmunas said:


> What about when Nate Quarry fought Kalib Starnes in Canada? 20,000 people were cheering for the Canadian Kalib, while booing Nate.
> 
> Then Kalib didn't fight and Nate was pushing all the action (kind of like Maia against Silva in the 5th round). Nate was cheered like a hero in the later rounds. Nate made that horrible fight somewhat interesting and changed a whole crowds reaction. Then the second time he fought in Canada he was cheered like he was Canadian.


They cheered Kalib on his way to the cage and didn't hate him till he ran till he couldn't run anymore.

Every county cheer there own. Yeah there is the odd exception but in general its a fairly safe bet.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah one example is Michael Bisping's bull**** win against Matt Hammill. He won and everyone was cheering him cause he was in the UK!:thumbsdown:


----------



## The Amarok (May 4, 2010)

Hear is something I NEVER understood is when they say Japan MMA is dead. But they ONLY say that because Japanesse fighters arent that successful in the US. 
But over in Japan, US fighters arent doing that great themselves. The only three US fighters I can think off the top of my head that had success in Japan was Coleman, Henderson and Shields.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah one example is Michael Bisping's bull**** win against Matt Hammill. He won and everyone was cheering him cause he was in the UK!:thumbsdown:


Actually even alot of the Brits were showing there distain for that decision. The fans were not happy.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well the big irony is that one judge that scored it for Hammill was british!


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

The Amarok said:


> Hear is something I NEVER understood is when they say Japan MMA is dead. But they ONLY say that because Japanesse fighters arent that successful in the US.
> But over in Japan, US fighters arent doing that great themselves. The only three US fighters I can think off the top of my head that had success in Japan was Coleman, Henderson and Shields.


so.. what you're saying is, you never watched much Japanese mma?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah look at Joe Warren who is his first three matches almost became the DREAM Featherweight Champion!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

well all australia has is kyle noke and soti sooooooooooo.... stop complaining!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Didn't Soti fight on the Australian card?


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

You tried too hard to sound smart but it backfired, bad... You need to know what you're talking about first.


osmium said:


> It is jingoism programing by the mass media and government. It exists in most countries the citizenry of this one is just programmed to express it differently. I actually find it funny that something beaten into peoples brains from the time they are born for the purposes of limiting political questioning spills out during sporting events.
> 
> Nationality isn't ethnicity so generally it isn't racism they do it to british fighters as well. I have seen people do it when there isn't a USA born fighter in the ring though and there can be a argument made for that being racist. Since it is usually the fans associating the white European/South African as american and the hispanic/south american as foreign. That plays into the whole white americans not seeing minorities as real americans thing.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I agree with js9234 dude, this all has nothing to do with propaganda!:thumbsdown:


----------



## The Amarok (May 4, 2010)

enceledus said:


> so.. what you're saying is, you never watched much Japanese mma?


of course i do im just pointing out how US fighter in Japan arent that sucessfull either.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Didn't Soti fight on the Australian card?


and the 116 card vs pellegrino


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah but that was not at Australia!


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

You should check out Pro wrestling, its a lot worse than MMA for patriotism. I was reading Chris Jericho's book . He had a match in Mexico and he got boo'ed so badly to the point where he won his match and some guy ran in the ring but got taken away by secuirty,he had a knife and was goign to try to kill Jericho because he won a pro wrestling match . Just be happy that MMA isn't near this bad


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok, who cares about pro wrestling? Oh right, no one!:thumbsdown:


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

The Amarok said:


> I dont know, if anyine else has noticed but why is it most of the time when a "foreign" fighter takes on a American born fighter, the USA chant comes out in full force.
> Not trying to start anything, just wanna know why?


Racism? Really? I think you're confusing race with NATIONALITY. In most sports nationalism is common, Americans fans aren’t unique. Hell in soccer fans MURDER the fans of the rival nation!

There are plenty of foreign-born fighters (of many races) who are among the most popular fan favorites in the USA and some American born fighters almost everyone hates.


----------



## mohammadmoofty (Mar 26, 2010)

i dont find this rascist at all really. for me it's just being really proud to have someone representing our country, especially for us aussie's because there's so few of the top guys out there.


----------



## Scorch (Apr 2, 2007)

The Amarok said:


> I dont know, if anyine else has noticed but why is it most of the time when a "foreign" fighter takes on a American born fighter, the USA chant comes out in full force.
> Not trying to start anything, just wanna know why?


Cheering on your own country is not racist. They boo a lot of the American fighters in the UK.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah cause its their home country!:thumbsup:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

most uk fighter are annoying and cocky like hardy and bisping


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Are you sure using the word most in this case is accurate?


----------



## andromeda_68 (Jul 2, 2009)

i think that in the absence of knowing who every single fighter there is, a lot of people are inclined to side with a fighter that sounds like them and talks like them...

it's an us-them thing for a lot of the crowd. does everyone in that crowd know every single guy's name, record, and whether they like them, before going to the event? probably not.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That probably isn't too far from accurate!:thumbsup:


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

osmium said:


> It is jingoism programing by the mass media and government. It exists in most countries the citizenry of this one is just programmed to express it differently. I actually find it funny that something beaten into peoples brains from the time they are born for the purposes of limiting political questioning spills out during sporting events.


^This. Contrary to racism, most if not all governments still encourage jingoism. It's just a great way to control the masses, and in this day and age it seems to remain much more effective than the other great mass mind control system, organized religion, which has lost most of its power, at least here in Europe.

That's right, don't think it's not the same in other countries, it's probably worse in most. It seems to me that the smaller the country, the more mindlessly its inhabitants will cheer for it no matter what.


----------



## andromeda_68 (Jul 2, 2009)

the urge to latch onto people like your own goes back a lot further than mass media and organized government. it's more of a bloodthirsty tribalism than anything.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So is that is what is happening in the Vatican?


----------



## andromeda_68 (Jul 2, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> So is that is what is happening in the Vatican?


NOT ENOUGH PASTA


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

andromeda_68 said:


> NOT ENOUGH PASTA


LOL!!! That was a good one!:thumb02:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Are you sure using the word most in this case is accurate?


ross pearson is ok


----------



## sicc (Mar 4, 2007)

js9234 said:


> Brazillians are 10X's worse so are they racist too?


No silly, only white Americans can be racists. Things like chanting Canadian themed songs when GSP is fighting in Canada? It's cool. Cain with "Brown Pride" tatted on his chest? No problemo! Americans chanting USA? Now THAT'S a problem.

Seriously OP, STFU.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Actually it happens in every other country, it's called patriotism not racism. In fact it's much higher in other countries and borderline xenophobic... Japanese promotions regularly tried to bribe foreign fighters to take a fall against the local guy, watching Cage Rage commentary when an English guy fought a foreigner was an experience in bias, and if you walk into an England/France soccer match and cheer for France, you might just get murdered by a mob of brit soccer hooligans.

The unique thing in America though is threads like this that seem ashamed of any show of national pride, even when it's obviously much more toned down compared to anywhere else.

I personally support the better fighter / human being regardless of nationality, but I don't see the harm in a bit of home-side cheering either.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah Rogan and Goldberg are good at being nonbiased!:thumbsup:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

whoever said patriotism is not pointless to me in my reps is dumb because i never said it was pointless in fact aussie are even maybe more patriotic than americans when it comes to sport


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Considering America has it's own sports in football and baseball, that is sadly not surprising!


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

I wouldn't call that racism. There is no American race. It's patriotism and/or nationalism, depending on who's doing the chanting.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah there is one reason why we're called the melting pot!:thumb02:


----------



## RoeNoMo (Jul 12, 2010)

Lot of interesting points here. I did read something recently about MMA in general being racist, and how Silva has experienced it, being one of the few black fighters. The fact that so many of the dominant fighters are white, yet here's this other guy, also from another country (who by the way has made little effort to learn English), dominating a weight division. Could bring about some animosity, esp. among fans.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Then what do you call Rampage, Rashad and Gerald Harris?


----------

